# buying stuff at GRAINGER..yes you can



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

e-mailed the site feedback,and was told anybody can walk in or thru the catalog with phone/credit,and purchase any item listed except get this... freons i can understand the CFC issue,and :thumbsup: certification...and NO handcuffs:huh: got me on that one:wink: nationally


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"biggles"

What, no handcuffs?
I guess we're stuck with chains, leather straps, aircraft cable, rope,
satin ribbons! 
Darn, anything to spoil "fun"! 

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Anything I’ve ever looked at from Grainger was way overpriced.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

it's the convience your paying for :wink: when its 10F outside and the winds blowing at 30MPH on a saturday morning,and you see your breath in the kitchen and the only heat your counting on is the sun swinging on the place..they will deliver it right to your door...:thumbsup: that's if you know what you exactly need,or call a service company with no contract and watch them spend your money


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

biggles said:


> e-mailed the site feedback,and was told anybody can walk in or thru the catalog with phone/credit,and purchase any item listed except get this... freons i can understand the CFC issue,and :thumbsup: certification...and NO handcuffs:huh: got me on that one:wink: nationally


They must have changed their policy. Used to be, you needed to be a business and prove it with a Federal tax ID #.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

always had to give your company phone number before opening it up to home owners


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

In the past six years since I first began purchasing at Grainger I've never once been told we had to be a company or provide any tax id or anything. Granted my companies would pay for all items as it was for their jobs but that's besides the point. 

Anyone at any time can walk in and buy the same thing as the next guy.

Certain items such as specialty hanging vibration isolation dampers they had and still do, hardware, whereas regular supply houses wouldn't and still don't but Grainger is considerably more expensive on capacitors and motors.

I try not to use Grainger unless I have to. 

My two cents.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

biggles said:


> e-mailed the site feedback,and was told anybody can walk in or thru the catalog with phone/credit,and purchase any item listed except get this... freons i can understand the CFC issue,and :thumbsup: certification...and NO handcuffs:huh: got me on that one:wink: nationally


 
I wasn't aware Grainger sold refrigerant. I can only imagine their asking price, probably twice that of Goodman's.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

they don't list the prices...:wink:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer McMaster-Carr.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> They must have changed their policy. Used to be, you needed to be a business and prove it with a Federal tax ID #.


A lot has changed since the economy took a dive. 

I can think of a few different suppliers that in the past would only sell to other businesses and now will sell to anyone.

A sale is a sale in hard times I guess.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> A lot has changed since the economy took a dive.
> 
> I can think of a few different suppliers that in the past would only sell to other businesses and now will sell to anyone.
> 
> A sale is a sale in hard times I guess.


It's funny how things change! Isn't it! 

RF

Happy, Happy!


----------

